# Friederike Kempter (Ladykracher) - die deutsche Alexis Bledel



## moadib (10 Jan. 2010)

Hat keiner mal ein paar schöne Fotos bzw. Screencaps von der Schönheit??
Bei Ladykracher letzten Freitag (08.12.10) war sie in Ihrem Fitness-Outfit besonders lecker!!!


----------



## Claudia (10 Jan. 2010)

Habe das mal hierhin verschoben


----------



## papagajo (23 Nov. 2012)

würde auch gerne mal die pin up fotos in hq sehen


----------

